# Colector abierto



## fareinag

Qué significa colector abierto en aplicaciones de sistemas digitales?


----------



## Aristides

Es cuando el dispositivo requiere, una R de carga desde la alimentación.


----------



## George

Una salida digital a colector abierto en un integrado es una salida cuya etapa final en emisor común no tiene la resistencia de polarización del colector. De esta forma se deja como opción elegir el valor de la R y el nivel lógico alto de salida. Es decir se deja la posibilidad de dar la tensión de salida alta diferente a la alimentación del integrado. Es útil cuando hay que comunicar circuitos lógicos de niveles altos distintos o que manejan estándares digitales distintos.

un saludo


----------



## tgordillo

Buenas

Yo el problema lo tengo en la corriente. Yo necesito alimentar contactores de 24V en ac pero con un consumo muy elevado (3A). En un principio había pensado en un rele, pero esa idea no ha gustado y me dijeron que mejor usara un optoacoplador con salida en colector abierto. 

Yo he estado buscando y todo lo que encuentro tiene una corriente máxima en el colector de 1A. Me gustaría saber si estoy buscando mal, es decir:
     Al ser en colector abierto, nosotros estamos conectando la alimentación a la salida por lo que el contacto se alimentaría de la alimentación y no me importaría la corriente que circula por el colector.

    O como yo pensaba, si yo conecto una carga que requiera 3 A el transistor no me lo va a dar y lo unico que voy a conseguir es calentar el transistor hasta quemarlo.

Si esto no vale y conoceis otra opción os agradecería mucho que me ayudaraís.


----------



## JV

Estas seguro que se requieren 3A para accionar la bobina del contactor? es muy grande ese valor.


----------



## pepechip

Hola
los contactores los puedes activar mediante TRIAC.
en la imagen ves un ejemplo de como se conectaria


----------



## tgordillo

para la llamada necesita 3 A en mantenimiento 1 A.


Otra cosilla, esque con la alterne soy un poco lerda....

Entonces por lo que puedo obserbar la corriente la cojo de la alimentación y lo que hago con el transistor es abrir y cerrar el triac para permitir el paso de corriente.

Yo necesito hacer un aislamiento galvanico, por lo que podría poner un fotoacoplador en vez del transistor BC108, no?


Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## ilcapo

Hola, el colector abierto en los PICs entonces sirve para armar el circuito que queramos, usando el transistor ?


----------



## ruben90

Utiliza optoacopladores y triac, así tu sistema de control estará aislado y podrás controlar buena cantidad de corriente con los triac. Y la ventaja de estos es que no sufren desgaste mecánico (a diferencia de los relés). Más o menos así:


----------



## chclau

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola, el colector abierto en los PICs entonces sirve para armar el circuito que queramos, usando el transistor ?



No, el que quieras, no. Por ejemplo, no podrias conmutar muy altas tensiones o muy altas corrientes.

En el datasheet del PIC dice, o deberia decir, la tension y corriente maximas para una salida del IC.


----------



## ilcapo

ruben90 dijo:


> Utiliza optoacopladores y triac, así tu sistema de control estará aislado y podrás controlar buena cantidad de corriente con los triac. Y la ventaja de estos es que no sufren desgaste mecánico (a diferencia de los relés). Más o menos así:



hola ruben en el diagrama el pin de salida del PIC estaria donde colocaste el led del opto ? 

y cuando al pic le damos una salida 1, ese 1 solo activa la base del transistor ? o tenemos 5V en el colector ?


----------



## ruben90

Puede haber dos configuraciones con el PIC, como sumidero de corriente (el diagrama que te proporcione), cuando el PIC está en estado BAJO '0' el LED encenderá, o como surtidor (del PIC a la resistencia R1 y el cátodo del LED a tierra 'GND'), así cuando el PIC esté en estado ALTO '1' el LED encenderá.

Te recuerdo que el diagrama que te proporcione es para cargas resistivas (focos, diodos, etc), si deseas activar algún motor, bobina o X carga inductiva, el diagrama cambia.


----------



## ilcapo

gracias voy a intentar unas pruebas para probarlo


----------

